# does anybody make a stem mount flip-top food container?



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I keep thinking there should be a way to mount a small tupper-ware type container to the stem, one that could flip open with one hand, grab a dried pineapple chunk and close, while racing (without having to stop). Does anything like this exist?, I've been googling, but no luck.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

There are these things called "Tri-box" which is for triathelets. It is a small pouch that mounts to stem or top tube, and you can flip or zip open the top.

Inertia Designs Tri Box Large W/Pocket W/Flap : Amazon.com : Sports & Outdoors
Bike Mount Tri-Box - Easy Reach Storage | Hammer Nutrition


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Not a box but the best feed bag on the planet.

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG...ction=store.catalog&CategoryID=2&ProductID=12


----------

